# Kauai vs. Maui for couple traveling without kids.



## presley (Aug 5, 2014)

I was pretty much all set on taking my husband to Maui for his bday in 2016, but he actually has a pretty severe fear of sharks and it seems like most shark attacks I read about are in Maui.  We are going in the winter and I thought Maui would be nice because so many people say you can see whales from the shore.  Hubby get seasick (doesn't stop him from going on whale watching boats, but I thought a shore view might be nice).  He would love the road to Hana.  I'd probably hate it, but it's his bday and he loves to ride around in a car all day.  Personally, I'd rather put a stick in my own eye after a couple hours in a car, but it isn't my bday.

We visited Maui once, stayed in a studio at the Westin while the north building was being built.  The only thing I liked about staying there was the excellent snorkeling in front of the resort and that I could go eat at the restaurant near the pool when I was hungry.  I didn't care for anything else about the resort or the area in general.  We didn't explore the entire island too much.  I did like the area near the pancake gazebo place.  There are timeshares there, but I don't think they have air conditioning and I need that for allergies/breathing purposes.

We have never been to Kaui.  I've always wanted to go.  I'm sure I could replace the road to Hana with a visit to Waimea canyon and since it is the garden island, I'm sure we could find nice plants and waterfalls to enjoy coming and going.  I like the idea that I can borrow a dog from the shelter for a day since I miss my dogs really bad when I travel (something I read about on TUG).  It will be winter, chances are we would see some whales if we did a sail by the napili coast, which is something I think we would do.  

I have Worldmark which would work for Maui, but I think it may not have air conditioning and that we make it a no go.  I did ask the other HGVC owners here about where to stay on Maui via exchange and Kaanapali Beach (diamond) looks/sounds fine.  I can also exchange via GPX which has lots of inventory for Kaui and some Kaanapali Beach deposits.  Shell has a resort on Kaui, but I don't know if I will still have my account by that time.  I do have an II trader that I could use to book the Shell resort if I want it, though.  I could do a direct trade with an owner, too.  

At this point, I am thinking I'll just keep picking everybody's brains for a few months since I don't need to put the request in probably until early 2015.  I just want to know what people think who visit both islands.  What we love about Big Island is Volcano National Park, the laid back feeling of the island, the people on the island, Akaka Falls, Hilo area, wild animals everywhere we go.  What we love on Oahu is everything about the North Shore (beach, waimea valley, shrimp trucks, Haleiwa), the overall feeling of being in Hawaii. So, with what we love about Hawaii, what can you all tell me about Maui vs. Kaui for a very special birthday vacation?


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 5, 2014)

> I like the idea that I can borrow a dog from the shelter for a day since I miss my dogs really bad when I travel (something I read about on TUG).



Sorry, but rental cars, and timeshares won't permit the dog, but they have a really nice dog park at the shelter, where you could spend time with a dog.

I think you'd love Kauai, but you need to whittle down your choices a bit more.  It sounds like you don't care for the "big resort" experience, so you will probably want to avoid the Marriotts, and Westin.

I think you should consider the Lawai Beach Resort - Ali'i Bldg. only - great snorkeling right in front of the resort.  (I think it's the only Kauai resort that has great snorkeling right in front of the resort.)  I believe that only the Ali'i Bldg. has A/C so you will want to check on that.  It also has the best views and ambiance.

Our other two favorite snorkeling places are drive-to North Shore locations:  Ke'e and Tunnels

Try www.htse.net for rentals - it's AT Lawai Beach Resort.

Have you had a chance to review the Kauai Ratings and Reviews?
http://tug2.com/RnR/ResortsGrid.aspx?ResortArea=3&ResortGroup=18


----------



## vacationtime1 (Aug 5, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> I think you should consider the Lawai Beach Resort - Ali'i Bldg. only - great snorkeling right in front of the resort.  (I think it's the only Kauai resort that has great snorkeling right in front of the resort.)  I believe that only the Ali'i Bldg. has A/C so you will want to check on that.  It also has the best views and ambiance.
> 
> Our other two favorite snorkeling places are drive-to North Shore locations:  Ke'e and Tunnels




Ke'e and Tunnels are very iffy in the winter when OP may be visiting Kauai.  The north shore gets the brunt of the winter storms.

The beaches in front of the Lawai and Poipu State Beach (in front of Marriott's Waiohai), both on the south shore, also have excellent snorkeling and are much safer during winter months.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 5, 2014)

True - The point I was trying to make is that I don't know of any other resort, besides Lawai Beach Resort, that has great snorkeling right in front of the resort.  There are no resorts near Ke'e or Tunnels.


----------



## daventrina (Aug 6, 2014)

vacationtime1 said:


> Ke'e and Tunnels are very iffy in the winter when OP may be visiting Kauai.  The north shore gets the brunt of the winter storms.


Ke'e in March...



hi090310_2747 by daventrina, on Flickr



DeniseM said:


> True - The point I was trying to make is that I  don't know of any other resort, besides Lawai Beach Resort, that has  great snorkeling right in front of the resort.



LBR does have the best snorkeling nearest the resort.



P8220218 by daventrina, on Flickr

We wouldn’t let the shark stories deter us from visiting Maui.
Two advantages ... the whale watching may be better and one may stand a better chance of finding better weather as you'll be travelling in the wet season.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Aug 6, 2014)

daventrina said:


> LBR does have the best snorkeling nearest the resort.
> 
> . . . .
> 
> ...



Marriott's Waiohai has excellent snorkeling about as close to it as is the snorkeling in the LBR photo above (and no road to cross).

Our experience is also that the whale watching is better on Maui, and winter is whale season.

Whichever island you pick, try not to stay at the north end of either island (i.e. don't stay at Kapalua or Napili on Maui or Princeville on Kauai); there is far more rain on the north side in the winter compared to the west or south coasts.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 6, 2014)

vacationtime1 said:


> Marriott's Waiohai has excellent snorkeling.



We'll have to check that out - where is the public access point?  Is it at the end of Hoone Rd.?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 6, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> We'll have to check that out - where is the public access point?  Is it at the end of Hoone Rd.?



Poipu Beach parking lot is the public access (at Hoone and Hoowili) - the beach is right outside the Marriott Waiohai.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 6, 2014)

I googled it and it looks like there is a small lot at the very end of Hoone Rd. and a short path to the beach in front of the resort.

You can see it behind Hale 7 in this picture:


----------



## Chrispee (Aug 6, 2014)

I believe that's only part of the parking lot, and it is actually 3x bigger if my memory serves me correctly.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 6, 2014)

Chrispee said:


> I believe that's only part of the parking lot, and it is actually 3x bigger if my memory serves me correctly.



There is a much bigger parking lot a little farther to the right (not in the picture) that looks like Poipu Beach Parking.


----------



## daventrina (Aug 6, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> There is a much bigger parking lot a little  farther to the right (not in the picture) that looks like Poipu Beach  Parking.


  Should be visible in the photo below.

To get to good snorkeling, one has to get outside the cove.
You can see reviews here: http://shorediving.com/Earth/Hawaii/Kauai/Poipu/index.htm






Reviews for LBR are here: http://shorediving.com/Earth/Hawaii/Kauai/Lawai_Beach/index.htm

We dive at Koloa Landing a lot.
Reviews for Koloa Landing are here: http://shorediving.com/Earth/Hawaii/Kauai/Koloa_Landing/index.htm

I think, especially in the winter, if good snorkeling is important, Maui may provide more options. You can read about them here:
http://shorediving.com/Earth/Hawaii/Maui/index.htm

And the rest of Kauai here:
http://shorediving.com/Earth/Hawaii/Kauai/index.htm

Then before yo rule out the BI, you might want to check this out:
http://shorediving.com/Earth/Hawaii/TBI/index.htm


----------



## Kevsdad (Aug 8, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Sorry, but rental cars, and timeshares won't permit the dog, but they have a really nice dog park at the shelter, where you could spend time with a dog.
> 
> I think you'd love Kauai, but you need to whittle down your choices a bit more.  It sounds like you don't care for the "big resort" experience, so you will probably want to avoid the Marriotts, and Westin.
> 
> ...



LBR does not have A/C. I would recommend Alii or Banyan.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 8, 2014)

Kevsdad said:


> LBR does not have A/C. I would recommend Alii or Banyan.



Interesting - I thought I had read the the Ali'i now had AC?  I must have misunderstood.  Could it be part of the renovations they are doing?

For adults only, I'd go with the Ali'i - the Banyon pool is the most popular with kids and can get quite noisy.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 8, 2014)

> Shell has a resort on Kaui, but I don't know if I will still have my account by that time.



Really?  Are you getting rid of Shell?  

I only have one piece of advice on Kauai, and it doesn't work for everyone.  My advice is to stay at Shearwater!  But it has no AC (doesn't matter to me).  I love it there.  It's gorgeous, has a view, and we have experienced very little rain during our stays.


----------



## daventrina (Aug 8, 2014)

Kevsdad said:


> LBR does not have A/C. I would recommend Alii or Banyan.


We got stuck in the dreaded Coral building. We were on a top floor, and actually the view was good and was more private and quiet than the Ali`i.

Turned out we were rather happy with it.




P8190132 by  [URL="http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/member.php?u=1275"]daventrina[/url], on Flickr


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 8, 2014)

We liked the Waiohai very much and the grounds are beautiful. I would rather look on that than on the ocean over a parking lot. The beach is steps away and a snorkeling spot was very close too plus the kids were body surfing. They were not big waves when we were there.

If the OP doesn't like perfectly groomed grounds, she may not like this either. My BIL also preferred the natural look so everyone is different.

We also stayed twice at the Alii-Kai in Princeville. We liked it very much. The condos were really nice and very large. We love the Princeville area and were lucky to have good weather too.

The first time, we looked over a gully and the view was beautiful but natural because it was so lush and green. The second time we looked at the parking lot but our family didn't mind it at all as we were always on the go but I was disappointed.

When we came home after a busy day, we would sit on our lanai and have a drink and enjoy that far away gully view so much. I have shown that picture here many times but it is gone now because I gave up my Picture Trail account without saving the pictures. I can hardly believe I was that dumb but should still have a CD somewhere. This trip was one of our nicest vacations.

PS. I just heard the Weather Channel update and tomorrow will be a nice day on Hawaii. You survived Iselle! That is such good news!


----------



## Roger830 (Aug 8, 2014)

Maui whale watch 

I get sea sick easily, twice going to Block Island,RI and in FL while fishing. Sometimes whale watching at Cape Cod can bother me near the end, but I had no problem at Maui. They don't have to go out very far and another island offers some protection from rough surf. We saw plenty of whales and spinner dolphins eariy April.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 8, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Interesting - I thought I had read the the Ali'i now had AC?  I must have misunderstood.  Could it be part of the renovations they are doing?
> 
> For adults only, I'd go with the Ali'i - the Banyon pool is the most popular with kids and can get quite noisy.



There are several rooms which have a regular window type A/C unit in it. And I believe they CHARGE an extra fee, too. Personally, an A/C unit running out the BDR window NEXT to MY BEDROOM WINDOW would be a BIGGER DOWNER than NOT have A/C. I was staying in the Alii building and noticed this (these) units. And I like that pool better than the OTHER 2 pools - much quieter.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 8, 2014)

If hubby gets seasick I sure wouldn't take him on the road to Hana with 600+ turns (I think).

SIL gets seasick watching the sink drain and she took half a bonine the nite before the other half the morning of the trip and survived--but was a pain--and you know where.  Some folks should always stay on the shore.

Sterling


----------



## pipet (Aug 9, 2014)

presley said:


> What we love about Big Island is Volcano National Park, the laid back feeling of the island, the people on the island, Akaka Falls, Hilo area, wild animals everywhere we go.  What we love on Oahu is everything about the North Shore (beach, waimea valley, shrimp trucks, Haleiwa), the overall feeling of being in Hawaii. So, with what we love about Hawaii, what can you all tell me about Maui vs. Kaui for a very special birthday vacation?



Based on what you love, I'd also guess that you'd like Kauai, although you'd be likely to have more reliable whale action in Maui, so that alone might draw you more to Maui. 

Kauai very Hawaiian in feel and slower paced than Maui, but there are still tons of things to do if you are more into nature vs the see-and-be-seen scene (I'm always boggled when people find Kauai boring). If you like the North Shore on Oahu, you also might like the North Shore on Kauai, but as others have mentioned, the surf on the northern part of the island tends to be rough in winter and you might get some rain.  If you like hiking at all, Kauai is a hiker's paradise, and there are definitely plenty of waterfalls.

I own at Waiohai and have on most occasions had an excellent time snorkeling right *in* the cove.  I've seen sea turtles, eels, and Moorish idols and several other butterflyfish, rainbowfish, etc. I've also done Ke'e and Tunnels, and Poipu can be just as good as those places, but it's all about the water/surf conditions at the time which obviously can be impacted by the weather. 

IMO the bigger named timeshares are a little more homey on Kauai than on Maui/Oahu, but the Waiohai may be overkill for 2 people since it's all 2BR. On the other hand, if you want to snorkel right outside your resort in winter *and* have a/c, it's worth considering. You can also just decide to drive to snorkeling beaches, but I probably wouldn't stay too far up the island because the driving speed along the island is very relaxed...


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Aug 9, 2014)

Kauai is absolutely beautiful but I just think that Maui has everything that Kauai has and more.


----------



## letsgosteelers (Aug 11, 2014)

Our first trip to Kauai was during Feb and the ocean was very rough.  We were not able to go into the ocean at many beaches because the water was so rough.  I think the only one we went into was Anini beach.

We were planning on doing one of the raft excursions w/ Capt Andy but started reading the feedback from people that taking them during the winter months is really a crapshoot.  Very rough ocean conditions, we passed until our recent trip this past July.

If your husband loves driving, the Road to Hana is excellent.  Just depends on how adventurous he/you are and will determine if you go in and back or all the way around.  There is a thread just on this so be sure to read the feedback.  Watch out for the cows!!


----------



## presley (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks for all the feedback so far.  I'll probably give my husband a bullet list of what the highlights are on each island and see what sounds most fun to him.  I was thinking road to Hana would have all the botanical stuff he likes, but sounds like Kauai might have a number of areas with botanical stuff and we wouldn't have that type of all day curvy ride?


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 11, 2014)

Except for Honolulu, all of Hawaii is very rural, with forests, and jungles, and hiking, and all kinds of places to explore, and hike.    

The thing about the Road to Hana, is that it's bumper to bumper traffic during high season - that's kind of annoying.


----------



## Tahiya (Aug 11, 2014)

*Another opinion re islands*

Over the past 12 years, we've spent 8 wks on the B.I., 7 wks on Kauai, and 2 wks on Maui, all in March.  Between your two choices, I vote for Kauai for two adults because it's smaller and feels wilder than Maui, although it's probably easier to get into an appropriate resort on Maui.  By appropriate, I mean a resort with A/C, good weather, and onsite snorkeling that's accessible in winter.  

If you want reliable sunny skies and snorkeling on Kauai in winter, you need to stay in the Poipu area.  For those reasons, we own in the Banyan Bldg at Lawai Beach Resort, which we love (but it doesn't have A/C.)  We've stayed at the Point at Poipu, which has A/C, but isn't on a snorkeling beach.  It is, however, a very nice resort, and snorkeling isn't far away.  It's also easier to exchange into than the Marriott (never had any success there).  OTOH, it's hard to spend all day driving on Kauai--it's just not big enough.

As far as driving goes, I enjoyed the road to Hana, but it's an all-day affair in the car and it's advisable to spend the night there.  You might compromise on the driving thing and stay on the Big Island, which has lots of opportunity for longish car trips and the best snorkeling in the state.  We've also seen more whales from the shore than on the other islands.  The best viewing in winter is typically near the Kohala coast and N of there.  If you stay at the Waikoloa resort, there's usually less VOG than in the Kailua-Kona area.

Good luck deciding:  I don't think there are any bad choices among the three islands mentioned here (except that the Princeville/Hanalei area is often overcast in March, with high surf.  We stayed at the Westin there twice and snorkeled at Anini Beach, but weren't brave enough to do so at Ke'e or Tunnels Beaches.)

One last thought:  check the jellyfish schedule for S facing beaches on Kauai and Maui.  They're predictable and if you only have one week, you won't want to have to time your snorkeling around them.


----------



## klpca (Aug 11, 2014)

Tahiya said:


> One last thought:  check the jellyfish schedule for S facing beaches on Kauai and Maui.  They're predictable and if you only have one week, you won't want to have to time your snorkeling around them.



I had no idea there was such a calendar. Thanks for posting the information. This site http://beatofhawaii.com/tip-for-a-jellyfish-free-hawaii-vacation/ mentions that the jellyfish show up approximately 8 days after a full moon and hang around for 3 days.


----------



## presley (Aug 12, 2014)

I think I have pretty much decided to try Kaui and to stay at the Shell there.  My next big decision is to decide between booking an ocean front or an accessible unit.  I want ocean front, but if we have to do stairs, my husband's knee will swell up and he will become totally disabled.  It looks like you cannot request an ocean front accessible. I suppose I can try booking by phone rather than online as I will be able to discuss that with the booking agent to try to get an ocean front ground level unit.

Which leads me to this, which I didn't know how to answer without sounding like an advertisement:


rickandcindy23 said:


> Really?  Are you getting rid of Shell?


I am downgrading and choosing which to get rid of based on how much I use.  I've been using Shell for trading in II primarily.  The only Shell I've stayed in so far is Peacock Suites and I think of that as a last resort for Anaheim since I also have 2 WMs there.  If I end up keeping my membership long enough to use it for the 2016 Kaui trip, maybe I will fall in love with the resort and decide that I will keep using it.  I'm not emotionally attached to keeping it at this point, though.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 12, 2014)

Is this the Shell resort at the Beach Boy?  We stayed there and it's a beautiful property, and conveniently located.  There are first floor, ocean front units.


----------



## presley (Aug 12, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Is this the Shell resort at the Beach Boy?  We stayed there and it's a beautiful property, and conveniently located.  There are first floor, ocean front units.



Yes.  It has such a long name, that it was hard to find it on Tripadvisor and Yelp, but when I did, it had excellent reviews.  There aren't many recent reviews on Tug.  You saying it is beautiful and convenient (knowing you visit Kaui often) holds a lot of weight.

I've been interested in Hanalei Bay since GPR took it over, but was told by many GPR owners to only consider staying there in the summer because it rains every day.  We will drive over there to look at it anyway.  Supposed to have a double rainbow at the beach every morning.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm going to send you some pictures from our visit.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 19, 2014)

Alii at Lawai Beach Resort doesn't have air conditioning but it definitely doesn't need it.  In March-April we've  had the stove burners on more to keep warm than the overhead fans on to cool off


----------



## GregT (Aug 19, 2014)

Presley,

I'm late to this thread, interesting info thus far.

Just a clarification on your original post, the Worldmark Kihei most definitely has air conditioning.  And it is very centrally located so I wouldn't rule it out.

Your hubby will love it where ever you go!

Best,

Greg


----------



## GregT (Aug 19, 2014)

Presley,

Another question -- if you are going whale season, that suggests Q1 -- isn't the weather in Kauai "iffy" then?  I still can't figure out how much of an issue the rain is, but when we came back from Oahu in mid-February this year, we connected through Lihue and it was pouring rain.  The people boarding the flight told me it had rained for two straight weeks.

So.........Maui may be the safer Q1 bet.  

Best,

Greg


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 19, 2014)

There is a significant difference in rainfall in the north vs. south Island:


----------



## GregT (Aug 20, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> There is a significant difference in rainfall in the north vs. south Island:



Does anyone know if Lihue (ie, Marriott Kauai Beach Club or Kauai Beach Villas) trends closer to Poipu vs. Princeville for rainfall?  Thx


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 20, 2014)

GregT said:


> Does anyone know if Lihue (ie, Marriott Kauai Beach Club or Kauai Beach Villas) trends closer to Poipu vs. Princeville for rainfall?  Thx



It's quite a bit south of Princeville - about 2/3 of the way to Poipu, so less rain than Princeville. 

*Here is a graph for Kapaa - which is just a few miles above Lihue:*





*
This island rainfall map will give you the big picture:*






Here is the site where these graphics are from:  http://www.hawaiigaga.com/WeatherGuide.aspx


----------



## GregT (Aug 20, 2014)

Denise,

Thx for this - where do you get these?  Do you have them for Maui (Lahaina and Kihei) also?   Thx!

Best,

Greg


----------



## GregT (Aug 20, 2014)

All,

I can't find the same charts but I did find these.  I hope they are helpful.

Best,

Greg

http://blog.sailtrilogy.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/rainfall-map1.jpg

http://tropicalresortfinder.com/weathercharts/xlkaanapali-rain.png


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 20, 2014)

GregT said:


> Denise,
> 
> Thx for this - where do you get these?  Do you have them for Maui (Lahaina and Kihei) also?   Thx!



Yes - see the link at the very bottom of my post above.


----------



## GregT (Aug 21, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Yes - see the link at the very bottom of my post above.



Terrific, thank you!  (I missed it the first time...) Interesting info.

Best,

Greg




Keywords:   Hawaii rainfall precipitation graph chart Denise


----------

